# Etihad Airlines



## Ruth_Dublin (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I am soon to interview for etihad airlines and wondering if anyone knows much about this company? are they good to work for? good salary ? what accomodation is like etc? 
I have a friend working for emirates and she loves working for them, gets great benefits etc.. 

Any help would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a couple of acquaintances who have fairly senior roles in their head office. They love their jobs, are reasonably well paid for the industry and receive good perks.

-


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Personally don't know anyone working for Etihad, though I know many in Emirates.

Emirates recently downgraded accomodation, perks etc given to staff as part of cutbacks.

Etihad is based in Abu Dhabi and in general Abu Dhabi salaries for both nationals and expatriates are at least 3 times higher than the Dubai average.

It's a great airline, and they're sponsoring the GAA!

Good luck.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Shekamu said:


> Personally don't know anyone working for Etihad, though I know many in Emirates.
> 
> Emirates recently downgraded accomodation, perks etc given to staff as part of cutbacks.
> 
> ...


Really ? You're saying the average labourer gets 1500-5000 in Abu Dhabi? The average teacher 15,000-60,000 in Abu Dhabi? The average maid 2500-5000? The average photocopier salesman 15,000-30,000? The average sales assistant 6,000-20,000? Etihad cabin crew earn 25,000-30,000?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Etihad are OK, but if you fly biz with them, don't get the middle seat, it doesn't recline flat....


----------



## Ruth_Dublin (Aug 25, 2010)

Shekamu! I like your answer .. hope your right on the wages thing !! hehe.. I did not know they sponson GAA .. .but I did not that Abu Dhabi has a GAA team there... will have to look more into that now!!


----------



## smily (Aug 16, 2010)

Ruth_Dublin said:


> Hi, I am soon to interview for etihad airlines and wondering if anyone knows much about this company? are they good to work for? good salary ? what accomodation is like etc?
> I have a friend working for emirates and she loves working for them, gets great benefits etc..
> 
> Any help would be great! Thank you!


I work for the tarvel industry & Etihad is definitely one of the good airlines to fly or work with. Those I know at Ey are definitely doing well for them selves. :thumb:


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out Etihad GAA 2010


----------

